# No audio on SD channels



## loquin (Jan 24, 2015)

Bought a new hitachi & replaced old toshiba, attached to Joey 1.0 via HDMI cable.

Old combo worked fine. New combo has no audio on SD channels, either 'live' or dvr replay, unless I power down/back up tv. I've disabled any advanced audio features on the TV, to no effect.

All is fine with HD channels.

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Try changing the Joey audio options from Dolby Digital to Dolby/PCM.


----------



## loquin (Jan 24, 2015)

It is Dolby/pcm


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have this problem on my Hopper when I switch from an HD channel to an SD channel, or when an SD commercial plays on an HD channel. I think it's something to do with HDMI audio handshaking. When you turn your TV of and on, it re-initiates the handshake between the TV and the Joey. I haven't found any other way to fix it. Try switch your TV inputs and see if that works rather than turning TV on and off. Switching inputs also re-initializes the HDMI audio handshake.


----------

